# Sierra 330u support



## torontob (Sep 7, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I want to attach a Sierra 330U 4G/LTE usb device to my FreeBSD 8.1. I get the following but I am not sure how to proceed further to get the driver running:

```
[b]# usbconfig[/b]
ugen0.1: <OHCI root HUB AMD> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=ON
ugen1.1: <EHCI root HUB AMD> at usbus1, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON
ugen1.2: <AirCard 330U Sierra Wireless, Incorporated> at usbus1, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON

[b]# usbconfig -d 1.2 dump_device_desc[/b]
ugen1.2: <AirCard 330U Sierra Wireless, Incorporated> at usbus1, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON
```

Can anyone confirm if this is supported or can be supported by any of the available drivers?

Thanks


----------



## PseudoCylon (Sep 8, 2012)

check this [thread=34259]thread[/thread] out.


----------

